# Online Live Chat



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Some people use this as a support chatroom

sometimes its just people on cam saying nothing or just typing jokes, sometimes it gets real

https://jumpin.chat/sasontiny

Check it out


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

LOl, I just logged in the chat, they said mere phantom is terrible to play with or smth hahah


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

not sure what that means... i find I dont fit in there, but still check it out from time to time


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember a mere phantom in the old SAS Tinychat room. If you're the same guy, I recall you fitting in pretty well and being well liked. Been trying to find that old room, but I've been told it doesn't exist anymore. Maybe I'll check out this JumpIn.chat room sometime. Thanks for the info.


----------

